# Straight line rip saw



## souptheturtle (May 23, 2012)

I am looking for ideas on straight lining rough lumber at 16' lengths. We can't afford a straight-line rip saw big $$$$. I'm working with an old Yates table saw and a power feeder. However a can acquire other machinery with a lower price range under $1500.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*consider this approach*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/evil-machine-28461/


----------



## souptheturtle (May 23, 2012)

That is a useful setup I had that same thing in a previous shop. However I did no have enough power with my 11/2 horse ras. I need to rip 6/4 poplar. I think I will have to use the same idea with the table saw or find a bigger ras. Still open to new ideas? Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have a Festool FS75*



souptheturtle said:


> That is a useful setup I had that same thing in a previous shop. However I did no have enough power with my 11/2 horse ras. I need to rip 6/4 poplar. I think I will have to use the same idea with the table saw or find a bigger ras. Still open to new ideas? Thanks


http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30393&site=ROCKLER

You can add sections of track to get to 16 feet. The saw is powerful enough to handle 6/4 Poplar. Other track saws may not have as much power, but a 10" Milwaukee will have.

A straight edge guide can be made from a laminate of 1/4" Masonite using the factory edge from opposite sides then another layer or 2 on top of the joint. It will be unwieldy. :thumbdown: A bar of 2" sq aluminum would also work.

8920 aluminum sections could be joined and then a sliding bearing with a platform for your circular saw could be attached.:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p4712.m570.l1311&_nkw=8020+aluminum&_sacat=12576

I'm thinking moving the saw here rather than the work which will require a 32 ft run of space. I used 2" angle 1/4" thick to make a RAS carriage and it comes in 20 ft lengths. You would have to hand pick and sight it for the straightest piece as I did.
Stretch a thin string line from end to end for a quick check. Maybe a laser?  bill


----------



## souptheturtle (May 23, 2012)

I have chosen to stick to the ras straight-line with a 12' infeed and outfeed tables. My fence however is adjustable to extend to 17'. I found this ras cheap cheap. It still needs some clean up for looks but is fully functional. We will mount a 1 hp power feeder on the outfeed and see how she works tomorrow. 
P.S. I very much like the idea of a carriage/sled and will pursue it as a more permanent solution.


----------

